

When It Comes to Human Rights, There Are No Online Security Shortcuts - rdl
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/08/wired_opinion_patrick_ball/all/

======
rdl
I don't understand why Wired keeps going down the "sexist" track (claiming
this is evil men in security vs. women journalists and activists). Maybe it
sells pageviews and ads for people who don't care at all about the underlying
issues?

It's clear that browser based security now is poor, and inadequate for
anything real. It's also clear that people want really easy to use tools. The
only argument should be "can browser security improve more easily than ease of
installation of non-browser software", but no one is even discussing that
because Wired chooses to make this about their female reporter being 'put in
her place' by an evil male security practitioner.

(Ultimately I assume browser and OS will converge, and installing software in
browser will be roughly the same as installing it outside the browser, but for
some intermediate period, one of these approaches will likely predominate. It
will be way easier to solve either on mobile than desktop, though -- Apple
could easily implement proprietary Safari extensions to improve browser
security, and has made installing apps on iOS easy already. Google could do
the same on ChromeOS and Android, and Microsoft could do this on WP8.)

